# Adventures in Mint 10 and Peppermint Ice



## hellrazor (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know if this should be in project logs or not, but whatever.

So while I was messing with Winblows 7 (a couple weeks ago), I came across Peppermint Ice, and I don't know if it was me dealing with Windows for a while or maybe it is just really awesome, but I have to say I was really impressed performance(/latency)-wise. Then I had to reinstall Winblows (in less than a week of getting it running?), and it decided "AARRRRGHHHHH MBR IS ALL MINE!!!!!!11!1!!!!" but it didn't fuzzle me too much, because I had plans that required reinstalling Linux anyways.

Mah secret evil plans:
Install Mint 10, install Ice. I'm not sure how installing them side-by-side works, but it doesn't matter anyways because I'm trying to keep them as separate as possible (so they're on different partitions anyways), except for one thing: the home folder. This is probably not the greatest idea (I'm thinking config files being overwritten by different versions of the same program), but what good is Linux if you aren't figuring out all the awesome shit it can do?

Anyways here's how my 40~ish GB Hard drive looks:

[Outside of disk]
8.something GB, ext3: Home
15 GB ext4:Ice
15 GB ext4:Mint
[Inside of disk]

My ideas so far are to have Mint 10 for doodling around when I want something nice, and to have Ice for gaming/high performancy junk. I just got Ice installed, still running it off the live CD, haven't rebooted yet. Let's see how it goes 

EDIT:
Well, that was weird. Still got the Windows MBR on both hard drives. I'll try fixing that.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 24, 2011)

Use GRUB


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 24, 2011)

Used PartedMagic to get into GRUB (I think it restored it). Mint 10 loaded fine, doing updates.
Put GRUB back on the MBR.
Ice does not work: complains that some device (a disk in /dev/disk/by-uuid) does not exist, drops me to a shell. Reinstalling.
Reinstalled, same error.
Did some snooping around, the disk it's looking for doesn't exist in both Mint and Ice.

(note: I'll keep updating this post until everything gets situated nicely)


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Mar 26, 2011)

Like vulcan said.  Use Grub to point to peppermint or vice-versa.


----------

